# 5/16" Bent Rod Slingshot



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Just thought I'd show what I've been up to today.














I made it using a jig and then lots of polishing. Wrapped it it old rubber for a real good grip and added a lanyard.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I like your jig Chinese style slingshots Smitty.. You make them a bit wider, I like them that way myself.


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice Smitty!!! You are inspiring me to experiment with rod bending this summer.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I found a piece of steel rod on the ground the other day, about 3/16" in diameter. Want to try something like this.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, I tell ya guys it is a lot of fun once you get the jig made. I have my slingshot where the center of the rings is at three and a half inches wide. Easy to hold and shoots clean. If you make them out of 1/4" steel you can bend them out or in at the forks, then once you wrap them they are very strong. If you make them out of 5/16" steel it is much harder to adjust anything but you can with pry bars and a vise. The jig sucks to make, but it is worth it.














You can put wooden handles on them.







Or you can design them for flat bands by making the ring flat.







Here is how you could mount for flat bands like Tex-shooter does, but I have leather mounted to RR-T tubes.


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Smitty, 
Thanks for the tips. Looks like you've tried almost every variation already except for starship and wrist rocket?







I lovin it!!! I'm tempted now.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

smitty said:


> The jig sucks to make, but it is worth it.


No need to get _bent_ out of shape over it, Smitty...
















Great lookin' stuff!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice job Smitty! I also love the rod frames. In fact I'm more accurate with those then my beloved Ergo.







I've bent them up to 3/8" and I have my eye on a 1/2" rod next for a new project. Great work Buddy and I love the jig too!







Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh man, I can't imagine trying to bend 1/2" into a slingshot! Sure would be cool when it was done though. That 5/16 is as fat as I am going to go. Ha! You know, I know those tubes aren't the hottest rubber going, but I totally enjoy shooting them out of Chinese style frames. I guess it is just each guy to his own.
That 1/2" rod slingshot ought to shoot flats really smooth for you Flatband.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I tell ya Smitt man,those thin diameter tubes are pretty darn good. I still love the Trumark RRT's though. You know Robert Blair was the first one to use small diameter tubes in his Combo Sling way back in the 70's. To this day I've never seen tubes that lasted as long. If I remember correctly the inside opening was around 1/16" wide-wall thickness maybe 3/32"?-outside diameter around 5/32? . Wonder if the Chinese have tapered tubes?Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't seen any tapered tubes from them as yet. Trumark RR-T tapered tubes are the standard I measure everything against. Properly adjusted, RR-T's are great fun to shoot with over the top styles of slingshots. I have never heard of Robert Blair, so I'm gonna have to study some more.
Ya know, I think the reason I like RR-Ts is because I really s-t-r-e-t-c-h them by pre-cutting them shorter right from the start to get max speed out of them. Sometimes they come from the factory with weak spots by the pouch in the rubber and break quickly, but I retie both ends to the pouch and keep going. Some look really thin when stretched by the pouch and others look thicker. I just go ahead and re-tie to the pouch before shooting on the thinner ones because they will soon develop a break.
Oh Yeah, Are you planning to have a "T" at the top of each fork on your someday 1/2" Metal frame for rubber?


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Smitty. Been checkin out your bent rod slings - nice! On the tube powerbands Im gonna break down and try them now I think. Been using just standard thin walled latex tubing from a medical supply shop that doesnt carry anything thicker. Will order from ebay I guess. I can get between 213 and 216fps with the thin wall and a very light weight projectile but want a little more. Does just fine for target practice I guess.

Might try the marksman red tapered bands if I can find them here in Hamilton. One day I'll get around to playing with the flatbands... Anyway, nice work!

W.

PS - Robert Blair is the com-bow guy.



smitty said:


> I haven't seen any tapered tubes from them as yet. Trumark RR-T tapered tubes are the standard I measure everything against. Properly adjusted, RR-T's are great fun to shoot with over the top styles of slingshots. I have never heard of Robert Blair, so I'm gonna have to study some more.
> Ya know, I think the reason I like RR-Ts is because I really s-t-r-e-t-c-h them by pre-cutting them shorter right from the start to get max speed out of them. Sometimes they come from the factory with weak spots by the pouch in the rubber and break quickly, but I retie both ends to the pouch and keep going. Some look really thin when stretched by the pouch and others look thicker. I just go ahead and re-tie to the pouch before shooting on the thinner ones because they will soon develop a break.
> Oh Yeah, Are you planning to have a "T" at the top of each fork on your someday 1/2" Metal frame for rubber?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Warhammer!


----------

